# How many are expecting 4th of July issues?



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

My last boy, a huge Rhodesian Ridgeback was petrified of fireworks, gun shots and thunder. Otherwise, he was very brave and cool. Storms, July 4th and New Years were always dreaded. My 4 month old GSD pup Max isn't phased at all. He didn't flinch from some gun shots about 40-50 feet away and thunder puts him to sleep. I think he'll be ok with hearing and seeing fireworks... we'll see.

Do you expect issues?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

None here... lucy can care less about fireworks. We just had a big show about a mile from the house and she slept right through it. This one can care less about loud noises.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> None here... lucy can care less about fireworks. We just had a big show about a mile from the house and she slept right through it. This one can care less about loud noises.


That's really good. I can say from experience, it sucks when your regal beast is shaking and freaking out over a some distant pops. I'm sooo relieved that Max is cool with that. :silly:


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

I was worried about Zoey's first 4th, but today we were walking by the middle school near our house and some kids lit off something big about 50 feet in front of us around a corner. Scared the **** out of me but Zoey diddn't miss a beat!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Relayer said:


> That's really good. I can say from experience, it sucks when your regal beast is shaking and freaking out over a some distant pops. I'm sooo relieved that Max is cool with that. :silly:


Oh i've had dogs that hide in the bathroom behind the toilet the second it starts raining. It was even worse when it was a thunderstorm or on the 4th of july. It really depends on the dog.

I think Lucy learned at a young age not to be afraid of loud noises. When she was a puppy, they were building an elementary school right near my house. I'm talking drillin, huge cranes, the whole 9 yards as far as construction goes. I'd bring her up there all the time because it was a big open field next to where they were building and nothing to worry about in terms of traffic since it was away from any major roads. The loud construction noises (and i'm talking real loud) never phased her one bit.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd is pretty good with gun shots, loud noises and last year didn't care about the fire works. He was out at 11 and people were putting off fireworks and playing music, he was howling... very loud. Maybe he was trying to get into the festivities? lol.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I was worried about Sage at first since fireworks are illegal here and he's never heard them before. A few days ago neighbors started lighting them off. He barked a lot at first then listened to me and stopped barking at every pop. Last night at the first big pop he looked at me and I ignored it so he went back to playing while fireworks were going off.  

On the 4th he will be with me watching them from a mile away at the beach, my house is pretty close to a park where there will be a small show (not the city show) and I don't want him left a lone just incase.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I am worried about Riley he is so sensitive so we will see, we aer going to stay home and prob wait to see how he reacts before going out and leaving him alone to do fireworks, but this year we will be doing them at home so he wont be left while we are at the firework show.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Murphy, who is 12 wks whimpered a little the other night when someone was setting a few ones off. Not really sure what to expect


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ's a big wuss when it comes to fireworks, always has been. He can't and won't tolerate fireworks ... So I keep him in the house, turn up the stereo and step outside to watch the sky light up !!! 

Happy Independence Day everyone ! :laugh:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My old girl Sadie when though a screen door to get to me when they were going off... put her outside where it was louder... but she freaked. Crawled up my butt when it stormed too... She had some pretty bad SA


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My aussie Jynx is terrified of fireworks, guns, t storms,,so I'm anticipating some big boomers around here tonite and tomorrow.. A few last nite.

I will turn up the AC in my bedroom, turn up the tv, and boot her up with some melatonin and hope for the best

Thank goodness Masi and Jag could care less about noises like this


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

This will be Mgelika's first and I'm considering taking him with us to watch the local display, but fearful he might react badly. He doesn't react to thunder or any other loud noises that I have noticed. In fact, the only noise he's reacted to that I've seen was police sirens on TV. He always yanks his head up and starts watching.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

none here we are in England but we do have fireworks on 5Th November "Guy Faulks night" and all my boys have always been fine pretty lucky there i guess


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I had a dobie who passed away (sinbad R.I.P) that would run and try to hide behind the couch if he heard thunder or fireworks, knocking anything over in his path (lamps, tables etc).
I am not sure how Raven is going to act. We will see and hope for the best!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

im kinda worried actually, shilo doesnt care but we just got chucho and he seems sound sensitive, crossing our fingures though!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why wait untill July 4th, Memorial Day,
New Years to see if your dog is reactive to fire works.

you already know you're dog is reactive to fire works.
why not train throughout the year with fire works,
gun shots and other loud noises??


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> why wait untill July 4th, Memorial Day,
> New Years to see if your dog is reactive to fire works.
> 
> you already know you're dog is reactive to fire works.
> ...


It's kind of hard to manipulate the sound of a firework going off. Not all people have guns they can just fire off and who lights off fireworks in January if they're even legal to light off at all in your state to begin with.

While I agree to socialize to loud noises from an early age, it's not easy to manipulate the BANG BANG BANG sounds like they're going to hear on the 4th of july.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> why wait untill July 4th, Memorial Day,
> New Years to see if your dog is reactive to fire works.
> 
> you already know you're dog is reactive to fire works.
> ...


Dont own guns and cant do fireworks except on the 4th here.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

cagirl said:


> Dont own guns and cant do fireworks except on the 4th here.


We cant even do them on the fourth. Too much desert I guess. People do them anyway so I guess I will see what happens. Its Brutus' first 4th of July so I dont know what to expect.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I know for a fact that Zisso is terrified of the fireworks so in anticipation have already been to the vet & got meds to help him. He has already become my velcro boy due to hearing just a few in the past few days. On a good note, he used to hear just one and refuse to go back outside to even go potty, but now, once medicated he will go back out. Yesterday he heard some, but came back out to play for awhile  That is HUGE for him! Last night he came out with me all but once. 

Nadia could care less about them, but is so damned hyper all the time, that getting her to relax at any point is tough so I was tempted to give her a chill pill just so I could have a relaxing evening!

I do work with him in the off season by taking him places where there will be loud noises, like by a firing range, etc to help him get more used to it. Can't do much about trying to desensitize him with fireworks any other time of year as suggested by doggiedad


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't want to brag...but I will...LOL.

Neither of my dogs are scared of fireworks. I started with my first dog when he was a puppy by playing fetch outside during the fireworks. He was more into the ball than the "scary" noises outside. He never had an issue after that and he's going to be eight years old. I did the same thing during thunderstorms. It worked for him. Storms/fireworks/etc. is a playful time at my house where the fun begins. 

My second dog was practically born in a coma (chow mix). Heh. Noises don't disturb this dog. Nothing disturbs this dog. Half the time I think he's deaf. But when I open dog food or say "Who wants a treat?", he responds like nobody's business.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> I don't want to brag...but I will...LOL.
> 
> Neither of my dogs are scared of fireworks. I started with my first dog when he was a puppy by playing fetch outside during the fireworks. He was more into the ball than the "scary" noises outside. He never had an issue after that and he's going to be eight years old. I did the same thing during thunderstorms. It worked for him. Storms/fireworks/etc. is a playful time at my house where the fun begins.
> 
> My second dog was practically born in a coma (chow mix). Heh. Noises don't disturb this dog. Nothing disturbs this dog. Half the time I think he's deaf. But when I open dog food or say "Who wants a treat?", he responds like nobody's business.


LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

My two, three and four, get more affected as the years go by. My female is lying in the bathroom. My male can be distracted with play --- until a big bang comes... then it is rush inside time. Next year I may have to get meds for my Sadie. (Right now I have a lavender candle burning..... read somewhere that lavender is soothing to dogs - worth a try.)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So far no issues. Are fireworks and thunder storms problems for seizure dogs? Just wondering.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Judge isn't bothered by fireworks at all. Gun shots, thunder storms, fireworks, never bats an eye!! 

Hobie, my old dog has gotten noise sensitive and it does affect him. Red my little AST doesn't like them as much as she used to so she won't be going to watch them or be out around them. 

Judge on the other hand, will more than likely go with me to the festival!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Max has been sleeping through intense fireworks since about 9 p.m. already.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma couldn't care less about loud noises. She will sleep through a thunderstorm and fireworks on New Year's didn't bother her at all so I'm not worried about today.

My parent's have a retired greyhound OTOH and that is terrified during t-storms and fireworks displays. At the first pop of a firework on even a raindrop he will shake like he is seizing and then go hide in their closet. He usually stays there until the next morning.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, both the dogs handled it well. They may have looked up for a big bang, but... no freakin' YEAH!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our last shepherd Omy, was terrified of loud noises and would climb on top of the clothes dryer during thunderstorms or get inside the car in the garage, shaking like a leaf, almost incoherent. One time she climbed on top of my husband's Cadillac convertible- surprisingly, he let her live.

Fortunately, Stosh and Uschi don't react to loud noises at all. Sometimes I have to vacuum around Stosh because even that doesn't wake him up- I can push it right up to his nose...nothing. Like Relayer's mix, Stosh was born in a coma!


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

We encountered some people doing fireworks last night on our walk, well we kinda intentionally went by as I wanted to see how Riley would act, he did fine no freak outs or anything I was glad so I guess we wont have any problems.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella don't seem fased by guns or fireworks SO FAR. But our lil Oliver tho is beside him self when there going off, he shakes, pants goes kinda bug eyed and hides in the bedroom next to our bed. Poor guy has been shell shoocked for the past week. And I have a feeling ill have to give him some benidrill (sp?)To make him a lil sleepy tonight. Everyone else could care less as long as there in the house they usually sleep tho it.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

My 6 month old pup hasn't been frightened so far. We were bbqing at a cousin's and their kid was doing kiddie fireworks (those things you throw and they pop, sparklers, confetti popper things) and Dax wasn't scared at all (or even paying attention since they have a nice black lab for him to follow around).
Last night our neighbors did a ton of fireworks (big and loud ones!) and Dax just slept in is crate- but he was very tired from boating and swimming. So tonight I think he'll be fine- we're not going to push it and take him to the huge fireworks show though. He has never heard a gunshot either so I don't know how he'd react to that. Doesn't even seem to hear thunder... but the funny thing is if a doorbell rings- even on TV- he gives at least a few good barks. We're working on keeping it to one bark and no crazy running around...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

no issues with our two. For as hypervigiliant they are sometimes about certain things they could care less about fireworks/thunder ect


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tonight was Otto's 1st encounter with fireworks. We walked him all around town with sounds of fireworks ablaze and he was doing fine. Later that night we took him even closer, and this is the video of him being unimpressed.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella did great. There were LOT of super loud multi shots going off all around us. She jus sat on the portch and looked rather bored. She also let my FIL pet her a lil I was so proud she is very people skittish and only wants to be with me and DH. Youed think being scated of people she would be scared of loud noises too but she's not.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Only one really big boom from a percussion blast last night. All three dogs went "Huh??" and all raced to the door to see what was going on. The rest of the blasts didn't bother them. They were more put out by the motor bikes from the ppl that took a left instead of a right and couldn't find the fireworks.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

This was Hondo's first 4th of July. He barked a little when folks started shooting fireworks, but then settle down quietly. We went to the barn to check on the horses a few times and Hondo was the perfect gentleman.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

This is Shya's first 4th of July and she's 6 months. Her first exposure was a few days ago when the neighbors were shooting some small fireworks. She was surprised and a little nervous but we talked to her calmly and she forgot them. So yesterday, we decided to take her to the official town display. We sat in the field with the families, but were ready to dash to the car if she was scared. But she was perfect! She gave much more attention the kids around us than the fireworks which were really loud and close. She got lots of compliments after the show. I was so proud of her


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

A successful Fourth of July for us. Fireworks are illegal, but they have a big show at the fair grounds out here. Me, my girl, and Brutus drove over there and parked in a field to watch the show. We were very close and the explosions were loud enough to rattle our chests. Brutus was way more interested in working for his treats. The show lasted about twenty minutes but I was able to work him for most of it. He wasnt phased in the least.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I was shocked. This year I had 3 out of 4 who ignored them. 

Mac, who has always had issues with fireworks and thunder, ignored them completely. Even when we were outside and someone behind us was shooting off firecrackers he didn't react.

Slider, who has never enjoyed being around fireworks/thunder also ignored them. Just played ball when we were outside, slept indoors.

Bruiser, my main concern, reacted but not as much as usual. He wedged himself under my chair indoors and was hyper when we were outside. He has injured me in the past, trying to climb up me like a cat climbs a tree so this was an improvement.

Faith was completely unphased as uaual. She went into the back to watch the neighbor shooting off the firecrackers.

I'm not sure why they didn't react as much this year. Maybe being around Faith and her ignoring them? Maybe because they're getting older? Maybe when we had a close call with thunder/lightening a short time ago? I don't know but whatever it is, I'm happy it happened. Now if I can just get Bruiser to ignore them!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not american so we didn't have any 4th of July issues, but we had July 1st issues since that is canada day. We were at the lake and they do their own firework show, and they are way better than the ones my city had. They were also very, very close to us and directly above us. They were very loud and filled the whole sky. One firework even went haywire and shot into the crowd, and people started running. Chrono bolted, he dragged me away and I almost hit the ground. He pulled me like his life depended on it even with a pinch collar on. I saw a lot of loose dogs running for it while I walked him to the truck. I think it was just too close for him. The light show doesn't bother him, it's just the noise. His ears are probably too sensitive to be that close, since the fireworks left my ears ringing for a while.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

My neighbors must be loaded..cause we had a city like fireworks show a few houses down from my home! Some loud enough to shake the home.

Arlo took it like a champ. We went campin a few weeks ago, and I brought all my guns and he was scared at first but slowly got used to it. So I think that helped prep him for this 4th of July. He sat infront of the door and watched the light show, tounge hangin out an all. Which we had a cool show.. it was raining/lightning and thunder so it was actually pretty sweet last night! Denver got hammerd weather wise yesturday. 

The cats on the other hand.. well Princess was under the bed the whole night lol and Sky was laying in bed all spread out next to my girly (she had work at 8am so had to go to bed early )


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh went out and played in the dark chasing fireflies- didn't even notice the fireworks!


----------



## jan & jim (Jan 22, 2009)

Our 4 month old GSD, Jethro, and our 5 lb Chihuahua could care less about fireworks or thunderstorms. Our big girl, AJ, is our 85 lb 7 year old GSD. She does ok with fireworks, but becomes a whiney, slobbery mess in a thunderstorm! This only started about a year and a half ago. Before that they never seemed to bother her.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My neighbor had illegal fireworks and Molly was terrified.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake seemed to care less but we stayed a far distance from the action....just in case. We had gone hiking all day and he was really one tired puppy si that may have helped.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Miika did really, really well. I’m so proud of her! We did not have any fireworks at our house but they were going off all around us. In fact, during our walk we passed a group of boys lighting off some firecrackers in the street. They were the type of firecracker that goes off a bunch at a time, or in a row a whole series of "bangs" that last about a minute. It didn’t even faze her at all. She turned her head to look but then just kept on walking like it was no big deal. On the other hand, Buddy, our cocker spaniel, HATES fireworks!! Every year he hides under the bed and won’t come out until the noise stops. Poor thing. Needless to say, Buddy did not go for a walk last night....and it’s a good thing, too! I cant image what would have happened to him when we passed those boys....it would have been ugly! :smirk:

BTW, thunderstorms do not bother either Miika OR Buddy. But for whatever the reason Buddy has huge issues with fireworks.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well we dont go out for the 4th of July fireworks, they mean nothing but heartbreak and sadness in my family. My sister Erin died July 3rd when we were on our way to go see the fireworks. So I dont go out to see the fireworks but I do live by the place where they shoot them off and I did hear them but Sinister didn't care about the noise.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol both of my dogs grew up with me on a military base. they're not scared of noises. They slept through the fireworks show. I took them with me last time I went shooting, They hated the loudness but they weren't scared.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

Selina could care less about noise most of the time. We have a lot of Coyotes where we live and someone is always shooting guns off. The fourth of July does`t faze her either. She is pretty about noises.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My last two GSDs would get all freaky with fireworks and thunder...but my current gal seems oblivious to the same sounds. 

Last two shepherds would jump up on the bed during evening thunderstorms and literally lie on top of head....really weird.

SuperG


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Relayer said:


> My last boy, a huge Rhodesian Ridgeback was petrified of fireworks, gun shots and thunder. Otherwise, he was very brave and cool. Storms, July 4th and New Years were always dreaded. My 4 month old GSD pup Max isn't phased at all. He didn't flinch from some gun shots about 40-50 feet away and thunder puts him to sleep. I think he'll be ok with hearing and seeing fireworks... we'll see.
> 
> Do you expect issues?


I finally moved into a quiet neighborhood with no yahoos who have to make lots of noise for every occasion, 4th, New Year's, sun comes up, you know the type, so I don't anticipate problems, but we'll see. I have one rescue that we've only had for about 6 weeks, so if there is a lot of fireworks, I'm not sure how she'll react.

*However*, I have had GSDs in the past who got anxious, one especially so, he and I were outside when lightening struck a tree on our property. No one was hurt, but the noise was horrendous, and I screamed, which certainly didn't help the situation. From then on he was really anxious and fearful during storms, fireworks, gunshots, etc. My vet told me to give him 6mg of Melatonin and one Benedryl for the 4th of July. We gave it to him about an hour before everything started, and he was still a bit nervous, but no where near as bad as he had been before. After that, I always kept Melatonin in the house for storms, etc.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

We got the "calm pet" mp3 on iTunes it has all the common scary noises so they get used to them. I play it during the day as loud as it will go (not everyday just random) and after a few listens, he just falls asleep. I recommend it to everyone! He is no longer afraid of the car starting or the sound of the blow dryer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michaelroll (Feb 5, 2014)

Never had an issue with fireworks


----------



## brio (Nov 4, 2013)

I have never had issues with my GSD with loud noises or gunfire. The breeder made sure all of the pups were exposed to loud noises especially gun fire. The pic of my GSD on the stack of hay was at a local gun club and just 50-75 yards away people were shooting handguns, shotguns, and rifles. My GSD just wanted to play fetch and climb on the stacks of hay.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Lucy Dog said:


> Oh i've had dogs that hide in the bathroom behind the toilet the second it starts raining. It was even worse when it was a thunderstorm or on the 4th of july. It really depends on the dog.
> 
> I think Lucy learned at a young age not to be afraid of loud noises. When she was a puppy, they were building an elementary school right near my house. I'm talking drillin, huge cranes, the whole 9 yards as far as construction goes. I'd bring her up there all the time because it was a big open field next to where they were building and nothing to worry about in terms of traffic since it was away from any major roads. The loud construction noises (and i'm talking real loud) never phased her one bit.


I am actually worried about the rain! Our pup was born last November and it hasn't rained where I live (desert!) since he has been born and he will be 7 months old this week! We just entered monsoon season as of last week so we should be seeng some rain/storms soon! I hope he handles it well!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Tratkins said:


> I am actually worried about the rain! Our pup was born last November and it hasn't rained where I live (desert!) since he has been born and he will be 7 months old this week! We just entered monsoon season as of last week so we should be seeng some rain/storms soon! I hope he handles it well!


I agree. Dex is fine with loud noises, but since we live in CA, we don't get much rain. The few days we've had rain, he only goes outside to potty. His head is down and he's on his tippy toes, its hilarious to watch.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not here, my current dogs are bomb proof


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> not here, my current dogs are bomb proof


Same here.

However not doorbell proof, so we skip Halloween. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Isn't that why loud noise training is supposed to be about? To expose them to random loud noises as they're puppies. Our pup does pretty good with noises so far, I'll see how she acts to the fireworks but she'll be at home regardless cause she doesn't have all her shots so I won't be taking her anywhere to watch them with us.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My older three are great with guns, fireworks, etc... Time to test the new guy out this year.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

With Cruz, it's only his second 4th. Last year, didn't bother him at all. We went on our usual walks with works and I mean big works going off all around. He was steady and I was jumping on the half sticks. 

It remains to be seen as he has went through some changes since then. Hopefully, they still won't bother him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My oldest dog (8years) is terrified of fireworks and lightening. Somebody let off three of them today. Poor dog was shaking and trying to hide. On the 4th he will get some doggy downers and his thunder shirt. I hope it helps. This is the first year we have anxiety meds for him. 

My middle dog (7 years) is not phased by them at all. 

I'm hoping the GSD (1 year) is going to be ok with them. He started running around with the oldest dog earlier when he was trying to hide. I think he thought it was a game IDK....I just hope he's ok with them. At training once they shot a starter pistol and it didn't phase him. *fingers are crossed*


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Always...I've to put a prong on Zeeva and sleep with her. I don't know what she'd do otherwise. She shakes, climbs the desks and the counters, tries to jump the fence...

Fireworks should be banned.

Try these? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXi-QwTbi9o

Mutt Muffs


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I dont anticipate a problem. 

Sage is completely oblivious to fireworks. 

Carly had an issue one year when she was young, with someone setting off fireworks in front of my house - those huge ones that burst in the sky - and it sounded like my house was exploding. Now she just looks up at the ceiling when she hears them, but doesn't act anxious. Glad the firework episode didn't stick with her forever. 

Russell was a puppy last year during the Fourth, and he didn't seem to notice. He's fine with gunfire, so I imagine the fireworks this year won't faze him either.

I live next to a golf course/country club that sets off fireworks, so we can't exactly get away from them. I just object to all the personal firework usage, because of the fire danger!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine usually watch while I light and shoot fireworks


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

I didn't actually see the poll, but mine are good with thunder and a variety of outside noises. They may bark a bit at first, but I expect they'll settle down and relax without any problems. 

I'm very fortunate, I've never had to train them to chill with thunder or anything. I do still plan to be cautious and keep an eye on them.


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha! Considering my dog howls when I sneeze... I suppose yes. This will be her first 4th of July, so I don't know exactly what to expect, but I assume some loud barking at the sky and whimpering and cowering into my legs


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco freaks out. He barks and gets irritated/nervous, looking around and stuff. Doesn't hide or whimper but he's obviously upset by the noise, be it thunder, fireworks, screeching cars, even honks. We haven't exposed him the gunshots but I'd expect he'd react the same. We will probably give him something for his nerves for the 4th of July. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy sleeps through storms unless they are REALLY loud and close and then she's more annoyed than anything. I don't do the fireworks thing....to me that's got to be hard on their ears and I see no reason to subject them to that. Plus we live in a town full of idiots who can't be down watching fireworks without being stupid so I just avoid that whole scene. We'll have some random ones going off out here in the country but unless something has changed from last year I don't anticipate more than the first initial bark or 2. (like I can't hear them she needs to alert me )


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

He doesn't like the big percussion ones. Otherwise he's fine as long as he's occupied. This was him at the beginning of the fireworks (before the big percussion ones started):
https://www.facebook.com/tiffany.duffy1/media_set?set=vb.618361427&type=2


----------

